# Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Juni 2015)

Testet und behaltet einen von drei Bluetooth-Lautsprechern Lepa BTS02!

*3 x Lepa BTS02 (1 x Schwarz, 1 x Blau und 1 x Rosa):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Lepa)

Der Lepa BTS02 ist in den Farbvarianten Soul Black, Electro Blue und Pop Pink erhältlich und bietet dank Bluetooth 4.0 eine Reichweite von 10 Metern. Eine Aux-In-Buchse ermöglicht aber auch die kabelgebundene Wiedergabe. Der silikonbeschichtete Lautsprecher für die mobile Musikwiedergabe ist spritzwassergeschützt und stoßfest. Zur Transportsicherung oder zum Aufhängen ist ein rostfreier Stahlhaken integriert. Der Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 2200 mAH Kapazität ermöglicht eine Laufzeit von 10 Stunden, auf iOS-Geräten kann der aktuelle Akkuladestand ausgelesen werden. Der Lepa BTS02 kann nicht nur als Lautsprecher, sondern auch als Powerbank zum Laden mobiler Geräte wie Smartphones und Tablets per USB genutzt werden. Ein eingebautes omnidirektionales Mikrofon ermöglicht auch die Nutzung als Freisprecheinrichtung. Zum Lieferumfang gehören ein Micro-USB-Kabel, ein Audiokabel und ein Transportbeutel. Mehr Informationen zum Bluetooth-Lautsprecher BTS02 gibt es bei Lepa.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games        Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Lepa die  Chance   dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher von Lepa zu  testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware    behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit (Bluetooth-)Lautsprechern aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet             einen  Test eines Lepa BTS02  verfassen? Dann   bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums -  schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum  ihr euch  besonders  gut  als          Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, ob ihr die schwarze, blaue oder rosa Farbvariante bevorzugt. Nach Möglichkeit erhaltet ihr dann die gewünschte Version.     Erfahrungen mit (Bluetooth-)Lautsprechern  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte   sind     natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera   bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch    kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst        (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des Lepa BTS02 gibt es in Kürze in  der offiziellen Ankündigung auf pcgh.de.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit (Bluetooth-)Lautsprechern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und          endet voraussichtlich am 09.08.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige  Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung  mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom   Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht   mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen   nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 5.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand        beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht  von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 06.07.2015, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## christian150488 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich freuen einen der Lautsprecher testen zu dürfen.
Es passt momentan sehr gut da ich eh schon seit längeren überlege mir einen Bluetooth Lautsprecher zu kaufen.

Meine letzten beiden Modelle waren recht gut aber was neues auszuprobieren reizt schon sehr, ergo habe ich auch Erfahrung mit Bluetooth Lautsprechern und denke das ich meine Erfahrungen gut
in einem Review in Szene setzen kann.
Bevorzugt würde ich gerne den blauen (Schwarz alternativ) nehmen da dieser in meiner Küche gut zur Geltung kommt.
Da der Lautsprecher Spritzwassergeschützt ist würde er sich auch gut im Bad machen und ich würde testen ob er meinen alten dort gut ersetzen kann.
Des weiteren eignet er sich auch sicher gut beim skaten und das würde ich natürlich auch testen.
Außerdem würde mich brennend Interessieren ob es möglich ist gleichzeitig mein Handy zu laden während ich Musik höre und wie sich dieses auf die Akkulaufzeit auswirkt.

Ich würde mich über eine positive Antwort sehr freuen und wünsche den anderen Teilnehmern wenns bei mir nicht klappt viel Spaß.
Bin auf die Reviews sehr gespannt.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Christian


----------



## n8schrauber (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

.....


----------



## jojogangsta90 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr freuen den schwarzen Lepa BTS02 testen zu dürfen. Als Hobby Musiker habe ich ein sehr empfindliches Gehör bzgl. der Klangqualität und möchte den Lepa BTS02 natürlich ausgiebig diesbezüglich testen. Klang ist aber nicht alles, nicht umsonst hat der Lautsprecher einige nützliche Zusatzfunktionen die sich behaupten müssten. 

Ist der Lepa BTS02 für meine täglichen Badesee Besuche im Sommer geeignet ?
Ist der Outdoor Lautsprecher auch wirklich laut genug, um einer Gruppe von ca. 15 Leuten Laune zu machen ?
Wie einwandfrei funktionieren alle Zusatzfeatures (z.B. die Powerbank-Funktion) ?
Wie schlägt sich sich die Box gegen meine Logitech Pure-Fi Anywhere 2 ?

Das sind alles Fragen denen ich gerne nachgehen möchte. Sicherlich werden mir noch viel mehr Fragen einfallen, sobald ich das gute Stück in der Hand halte. 

Lg
Ohanes


----------



## xuma202 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

gerne möchte ich für den Lesertest des Lepa BTS02 bewerben.. Meine Farbpräferenz wäre schwarz ich würde mich aber auch mit den anderen Farben zufriedengeben. 
Ich habe Erfahrung im Bereich Lautsprecher, Ton und Musik sowie auch was das Schreiben von Testberichten angeht.

Bei mit würde der Bluetooth-Lautsprecher auf alle möglichen Dinge getestet.

- Design
- Verarbeitung
- Funktionsumfang
- Akkulaufzeit
- Ladezeit
- Lautstärke
- NFC und Powerbank Feature
-Reichweite/Verbindungsqualität (Latenz)

Eine große Rolle spielt für mich auch die bei Bluetooth Lausprechern oft vernachlässigte Klangqualität
dazu werden verschieden Tests durchgeführt.

- Sprachverständlichkeit
- Musik
  - Rock
  - Klassik
  - Electro/House
- Film

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen den Lepa BTS02 für PCGH ausgiebig zu testen.
Zu meinem Testbericht gehören selbstverständlich hochauflösende Fotos. Entsprechendes Kameraequipment dafür ist vorhanden.

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Hallo an alle, 
ich würde mich auch gerne für einen Test des Lepa BTS02 bewerben.
Das besondere Feature bei diesem Lautsprecher welches mich am meisten interessiert (neben dem Klang )ist die Möglichkeit die Box als Powerbank zu benutzen.
Was mich ebenfalls sehr interessieren würde wäre die Qualität des Sounds, insbesondere beim Telefonieren oder Musik hören auf einem Fahrrad.
Natürlich würde ich auch andere Features testen, beispielsweise wie gut der Lautsprecher in einem feuchten Raum funktioniert (um zu prüfen ob die Box wirklich spritzwassergeschützt ist!), genau so wie die Möglichkeit mit dem Lautsprecher zu telefonieren.
Die NFC Funktion werde ich natürlich auch überprüfen.
Die Box kann ich mit  anderen Bluetooth Lautsprechern vergleichen, etwa mit dem Bose Soundlink Mini, oder einem Sony SRS-BTS50.
Diverse  Musikgenres werden auch überprüft.
Ich würde mich freuen eines der 3 Modelle testen zu dürfen, am liebsten jedoch über die schwarze oder blaue Variante


----------



## thechamp5400 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Hallo allerseits,
hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest des LepaBTS02 bewerben.
Zu meinem Testverfahren:

Zum einen möchte ich den Lautsprecher an sich testen:

-Wie gut ist seine Soundqualität bei Musik/ Telefonaten? Gibt es Abfälle bei der Soundqualität, wenn man über Bluetooth Musik abspielt? Wie laut kann man Musik abspielen?
-Wie ist der Klang an unterschiedlichen Orten? 
-Wie einfach und intuitiv lässt sich die Box steuern? Wie gut funktionieren NFC und Bluetooth?
-Wie lange hält der Lautsprecher durch, wenn man die Powerbankfunktion (nicht) nutzt? Wie lange muss der Lautsprecher laden?
-Ist die Verarbeitung gut? Wie viel hält er aus?

Dabei werde ich den Lepa nicht nur gegen sich selbst antreten lassen, sondern auch gegen Konkurrenten aus verschiedenen Preisklassen, nämlich:

-einen no name Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für 10€
-den Speedlink Gantry für 30€ sowie
-den Teufel BT Bamster für 100€

Farblich würde ich sowohl die schwarze Version als auch die blaue der rosanen  vorziehen. 
Zu guter Letzt wünsche ich natürlich auch den anderen Mitbewerben viel Erfolg!

Mfg,
Dominik


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Guten Tag alle miteinander,

Welch herrliches Wetter heute ist. Da fühlt man sich richtig sommerlich.
Was würde da besser passen, als Musik im Freien zu genießen?

Genau dort werde ich den Lautsprecher auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
Am Strand, auf Wiesen und im Rucksack wird er sich gegenüber der täglichen Umwelt behaupten müssen.

Die Farbwahl wäre mir ehrlich gesagt egal, da es eh ein Gebrauchsgegenstand wird.
wenn sich also keiner der rosanen Variante annimmt, für mich ist das kein Problem 

Im direkten Vergleich wird der Lepa sich mit dem JBL Micro Wireless messen müssen.
Hauptsächlich, was Reichweite, Akkulaufzeit und Klangbild angeht.

Aber auch evtl. Bluetoothverzögerungen, NFC usw. werden betrachtet.

Für Produktfotos steht eine Spiegelreflex zur Verfügung.
Das sollte ergo kein Problem darstellen 

Ich freue mich, falls ihr mich für würdig erachtet und wünsche derweil, dass das Wetter über den Testzeitraum ähnlich gut wird 

Gruß,
~Tj@rden~


----------



## Günni123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Mir wäre die Farbe egal, das ändert ja nichts am Sound  Der blaue Lautsprecher würde mir allerdings ganz gut gefallen.
ich hab schon Bluetooth Lautsprecher und bin Student  -  der ist also dauerhaft am See bei schönem Wetter im Einsatz.

Für mich wichtig sind vor allem die Akkulaufzeit  - da bin ich sehr empfindlich und das muss auch getestet werden. Die Reichweite ist in meinen Augen nicht so wichtig. Klangbild muss natürlich auch analysiert werden, allerdings erwarte ich hier keine großen Überraschungen. Am See kommt es nicht auf top HiFi an, sondern auf Laufzeit, Bedienbarkeit, Robustheit. Wenn ich Hifi will kaufe ich eine dementsprechende Anlage für mein Wohnzimmer.


----------



## BillDschirm (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Hallo werte Community,

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ebenfalls für den Test bewerben. Derzeit bin ich in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit und habe die entsprechenden zeitlichen Ressourcen, einen umfangreichen Test des Lautsprechers durchzuführen. Einer meiner Schwerpunkte würde auf den klanglichen Eigenschaften des Lautsprechers liegen und gemäß des der Fotografie-Threads bin ich durchaus in der Lage, ansprechende Fotos zu gestalten. Als direkten Vergleichskandidaten kann ich mit dem "Creative Muvo Mini" aufwarten, welcher ebenfalls eine IP-Einstufung besitzt. Ich präferiere die Farbversion "schwarz" - bin aber diesbezüglich natürlich flexibel. 

Euch einen schönen Sonntag und beste Grüße.

BillDschirm


----------



## Black Buty (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebe Leser.

Auch ich würde mich gerne für einen Lesertest bewerben. Warum gerade ich?

Ich bin technikaffiner Azubi, habe dank Deutsch LK eine ordentliche Schreibe und schaffe dank einer Nikon 50d von meiner Schwester auch ordentliche Bilder. Aber das ist ja mehr standard-Gesülze.

Zum Vergleich steht mir kein weiterer Bluetooth Player dieser Größe.
Stattdessen habe ich eine kleine Box mit anderer Technik aber ähnlichem Ergebnis (Megavon-Effekt), eine Bluetooth Soundbar und Boxen diverser Größen und Güten.
Genug Vergleich ist also vorhanden. 
Zudem bin ich regelmäßig unterwegs, was für eine mobile Box natürlich auch von Vorteil/Nutzen ist. Oder die Box für den Weg?!

MfG
Björn


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um:
- XyZaaH (blaue Version)
- ~Tj@rden~ (rosa Version)
- xuma202 (schwarze Version)


----------



## XyZaaH (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei Lepa und PCGH dafür, dass mir ermöglicht wird, die BTS02 Box zu testen


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich herzlich für das Vertrauen bedanken und freue mich schon auf den Test


----------



## xuma202 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich nochmals bei Lepa und PCGH  dafür bedanken den BTS02 testen zu dürfen.

- Christian


----------



## n8schrauber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Lepa BTS02 eurer Wahl - jetzt für die Bluetooth-Lautsprecher bewerben!*

.....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. August 2015)

Dankeschön für eure Testberichte! 
Wir haben sie hier auf pcgh.de verlinkt: Lepa BTS02: Lesertests der Lautsprecher im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## XyZaaH (24. August 2015)

Danke für das Lob, und auch danke nochmal für die Möglichkeit die Box zu testen


----------

